# Wire Frame Bonanza!



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Getting ready to shoot paintballs with Mrs. Raja's bosses' children. From left to right, a Marksman 3040 with braided wrist support, Trumark WS-1 with built-up grip, Trumark FS-1 with weighted handle (filled it with plumber's putty) and pink sports wrap, and Trumark FSX-2000, also with weighted handle. Note the oversize "urban leather" pouches (pleather and duct tape). Doubled Theraband blue throws paintballs fast enough to splatter a plank, but a light enough draw weight for the kids to handle.

I am compiling a list of famous sci-fi weapon names to encourage the kids to name their slingshots. Thus far I have noisy cricket, warblade, bat-leth, sonic screwdriver, proton pack, PKD blaster, and light saber ("an elegant weapon for a more civilized age").

Feel free to suggest a name or two!.

Bow-caster (RIP Peter Mayhew), is taken - I will be shooting the Trumark FSX-2000


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice group of shooters!

Sounds like the fun is only beginning!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Looks like you have a whole fleet, enjoy


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s a great idea gonna be fun.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

Sounds like fun. You might even get to take a pot shot at the boss. You can blame the kids. Did I say that. oops. Have fun!!!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

MAY THE 4TH BE WITH YOU.

GP


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Grandpa Pete said:


> MAY THE 4TH BE WITH YOU.
> GP


Thank you GP. Happy Star Wars Day to you!


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Let us know how those do.


----------

